# water accumulation



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Probably install a catch basin and have that water routed downhill away....


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You need to regrade your land so water runs away from the house.

You may able to carve some soil away some distance from the house and pile that soil up next to the house so you both achieve the desired slope and do not have to purchase any more soil.


----------



## Handy Vinny (Jun 18, 2010)

Honestly, if I were you, I wouldn't worry about it at all. The water is flowing _*away *_from your house, correct? That's not your problem; it's your neighbors. Why do you give a care? I wouldn't go to the trouble or expense of implementing some kind of water mitigation measures.


----------



## Handy Vinny (Jun 18, 2010)

If your neighbor threatens to sue you, I wouldn't fix it or settle in any way, shape or form. I would simply allow the lawsuit to be filed and when it gets thrown out, I would turn around and sue your neighbor for frivolity. 

Furthermore, if your neighbor has complained to any third party about the situation, you _may _the option of suing for slander if the neighbor disseminated any type of falsehood or even simple exaggeration. If the defamatory communication was written (e.g., email, etc.), sue for libel. 

Private citizens almost always win defamation cases, as truth is very hard and expensive to prove.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

How close is the water to your house ?
Do you have a basement/crawl space & is it dry ?
How long does the water sit there ?
Whats the distance between the dirt/grass & wood/siding at your house

Not sure where the lawsuit & neighbor comes into this since neither were mentioned :huh:

But in many areas draining water onto your neighbors property is against the law

Seems like you just want to fix a problem on your property


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

yea how did the neighbor comment get in there?? i suggest regrading your yard-thats what i did for me


----------

